# Converting a bird cage to a rat cage (levels)



## Cookie&Gible

I bought a nice big fat cage and need some ideas for levels, the people over on the aus rat forum said tight hammoks, cake cooling trays, chopping boards ect... But the thing is I can't find trays/chopping boards in the right size/shape... And hammoks are ok but I can't put anything on them, so all the stuff ends up on the floor :/ cause there not hardHelp?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Try lids to plastic storage boxes or cat litter boxes.


----------



## Rumy91989

When I had my girls in a converted bird cage I used the C & C cubes as levels because they were super easy to zip tie or clip to the cage. I just covered them in fabric sleeves and wah-lah, plenty of useful levels. Cheap cat litter boxes work, too, depending on the dimensions of the cage. I've found that the 14" by 14" C & C cubes were best, though, because they were a lot easier to place, etc.


----------



## EleashaC

Most birdcages come with those round sticks that attach to the sides and span the entire cage (perches, I assume. Sorry, describing it badly). My big cages came with three of those sticks apiece, and I set them up in such a manner that I could put plastic serving trays from the dollar store across them. Also, I braced a second piece of wood lengthwise through the cage, and used screws and washers to attach either end to the bars; I screwed a metal mail-tray to that, and hang hammocks from it. 

Here's a pic of it, prior to washers:


----------



## anglethatispurple

It is hard to find things in Australia, well i found anyway. I converted a cat/ferret cage. I found Ikea really useful they have the under the bed storage tubs and i just use the lids with drilled holes in the sip ties to the cage. I measured my cage first so i could find the right size. I got a 56 X 79 cm one for 8 dollars and that the biggest i found here in Adelaide. I also used a $4 basket from Ikea too with chloroplast attached to the bottom. And serving trays are great two i picked up some melamine ones from cheap as chips. If you still can't find anything you could get melamine shelving cut to size from a hardware store I was considering that for my cage bit more pricey tho and you'd have to seal any raw edges with either iron on melamine or paint. Also wardrobe shelving can work too. Hope this help and hope you find something that works for you


----------



## PeachPeach

One of the best ideas I have seen is small kitty litter boxes. Drill or melt holes in the corners and attach with zip ties, then they can be filled with bedding or litter as needed and the surface is solid, too.


----------

